# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Прощай, джойстик: управлять персонажем силой мысли

## RBelkin

Коллеги геймеры, прочие представители лучшей части человечества, кто-то сталкивался со "считывателями мозговых импульсов", управляющих "мехатронными устройствами"? 
Гугл говорит есть такие, используются для протезов инвалидам.
Вдруг нашёл такое, что ввело меня в ступор: одна фирма утверждает, что с Октября этого года тестирует бета-версию программы, "которая позволяет управлять мехатронными устройствами силой мысли". пруф (pdf)

Работает это так: надеваем на голову устройство
девайс.jpg
Считаные мозговые импульсы приняты, интерпретированы (расшифрованы), преобразованы в команды и переданы исполнительному устройству, будь то клавиатура, микроволновка или боевой человекоподобный робот. 

*принципиальная схема:*
Снимок экрана (2).jpg
_"...Это может быть любой гаджет – бытовые приборы, устройства "умного дома", квадрокоптеры, роботизированые мобильные платформы и т.д._
ПО настолько "умное", что позволяет управлять "_любыми гаджетами, включая автономные системы, например беспилотники или устройства дополненной реальности_" - это всё цитаты.

Клавиатура или джойстик же попадают в этот диапазон?
Ем спагетти и валю всех в Resident Evil? Набираю курсовик и гляжу в окно?
Если это так, почему таких устройств на AliExpress, я бы купил.
Что скажете?

----------


## lopata12

я думаю будет обратное взаимодействие ) зеленый робот от гугл поселится в голове

----------


## saloxa

Мне кажется просто чтобы эти устройства появились на алиэкспрессе для начала их впринципе нужно создать и пустить в оборот, а пока это всё только концепты да наработки. А в онлайн казино супер слотс можно заработать неплохие деньги, играть в Супер Слотс можно как на компьютере так и с телефона в любом месте в любое время, мобильная версия оснащена всеми функциями десктопной версии.

----------


## EvilShit141

Да потому что такие вещи просто так не пустить в производство, слишком перспективное техническое направление, его для начала будут тестировать власти и спецслужбы, а там уже дай бог дойдёт до обычных пользователей. В онлайн казино Play Fortuna playfortunaslot.com можно заработать с нуля хорошие деньги, каждому пользователю доступна возможность поиграть как на деньги, так и бесплатно с помощью демонстрационного режима, регистрируйтесь на сайте онлайн казино плей фортуна и получайте бонусы и подарки за первый депозит.

----------


## Derilil

но все равно очень интересно

----------

